# Delta Skymiles



## Jim G. (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to convert Delta Skymiles to AGR. I have 9200 and Mrs. G has the same.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

It is not possible to transfer Sky Miles to anything else. My only suggestion is to go on Flyer Talk (FT) and they have a section called "Coupon Connection" where you can trade points or miles to others. (Many of those on FT have no use or want of AGR points. It is called *FLYER* Talk for a reason, although there is an AGR sub-forum on it.)

However, there is a time and post restriction on FT before you can see or participate in "Coupon Connection". IIRC, it is 90 days on FT *AND* 90 posts!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Aug 8, 2011)

I think FT changed the numbers to 180 days/180 post now....and unless you agree to pay a hefty fee to transfer points between accounts, about all you can do is agree to book a trip for each other....someone please correct me if this in error......


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't been on FT for a long time, so they may have changed the rules. It used to be 90 days/90 posts for Coupon Connection and 180 days/180 posts for OMNI.


----------



## ATXEagle (Aug 8, 2011)

The rules may have changed, but about a year or so ago I had success trading Skymiles for Continental OnePass miles on Points.com. They have a board where you can post trades with other members or accept trades. Each airline does charge a fee for the transaction, depending on the number of miles involved. But I got a very good deal, something like $250 to trade about 20,000 Skymiles I wasn't going to use for over 30,000 OnePass miles. I immediately transferred the OnePass miles to AGR. Once they entered my account I used them to book a three-zone roomette award from Pittsburgh to Emeryville. $250 ended up being a great price for that trip and I got rid of some leftover Skymiles that were wasting away.


----------

